# Bender with Canfield?



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

just found this on the site/ is he riding canfield now? 
http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/Lance'sSteel.htm

the frame i think is ammmaazing looking


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

he is still sponsored by Banshee...

he is good friends with the brothers cornfield, plus his contract dosen't say he cant ride another manufacturers ride if he pays for it. notice it only has the canfield logos, not the "canfield brothers" on the downtube...

it's specially made for that 12" fork he runs.....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ....plus his contract dosen't say he cant ride another manufacturers ride if he pays for it.


 yeah, thats cool


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> he is still sponsored by Banshee...
> 
> he is good friends with the brothers cornfield, plus his contract dosen't say he cant ride another manufacturers ride if he pays for it. notice it only has the canfield logos, not the "canfield brothers" on the downtube...
> 
> it's specially made for that 12" fork he runs.....


 Good lord, I though he gave up on that Super Monster already. The past few times I've seen him he was running the reg. 8" Monster on his Banshee, saying something about how Marz couldn't "make the 888 strong enough for me" so he was "back on the Monster". When will he learn that more travel does not mean greater ability. Ah whatever, to each his own. He's still da'man.

BTW, his CF Bros bike looks schweet.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

super monsters are teh sweetest forks ever made, and if you have the frame to run one...do it...


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

i thought he rode the risse big foot as his 12 incher?


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> i thought he rode the risse big foot as his 12 incher?


thats when he was on karpiel, on the early new world disorders nwd2?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

scabrider said:


> super monsters are teh sweetest forks ever made, and if you have the frame to run one...do it...


 Since I know your really joking, let me clarify what you meant to say..



scabrider said:


> super monsters are the dumbest forks ever made, and if you buy a frame to run one...your an idiot..


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

scabrider said:


> super monsters are the dumbest forks ever made, and if you buy a frame to run one...your an idiot..


w3rd


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> i thought he rode the risse big foot as his 12 incher?


 old skool.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i'm e-crying right now...


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

that frame is so fvcking bad @ss
bender is stoked


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

so he gets all the free frames he wants from banshee and still goes out and buys a custom canfeild bros frame??? did i get that right?


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> so he gets all the free frames he wants from banshee and still goes out and buys a custom canfeild bros frame??? did i get that right?


 sounds like Banchee isnt quite getting a good deal outta it


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

thats a sweet bike. I like the black and red paint job.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

zedro said:


> sounds like Banchee isnt quite getting a good deal outta it


 or hes not getting a good deal outa it and having to go somewhere else for a good bike....


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yeah they did...hmmmm. maybe he just cant stand not using that supermonster anymore he had to have a special frame made just for it.

but couldnt he have just gone to banshee for that??? at least thats what i think.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

Didn't Banshee make a "Bender Edition" Scream? He's still not satisfied?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

lol yeah....he needs to just get a snowmobile shock w/ like 5 in stroke and get a custom frame for his crazy ass.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

He's probably just pissed that the "Bender Edition" Scream didn't have 3 feet of rear travel


----------



## powderho (Jan 14, 2004)

bender wants that bike for one thing, and one thing only. can anyone say......

ESCAPE-FROM-SPACE-MESA

i can't believe he's still considering it after all these years.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

For all the folks saying he always rides with that much travel, a few weeks ago at angelfire on the worldcup courses he was riding a Banshee Chap with a 66 on it, I was surprised but think its cool.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> yeah they did...hmmmm. maybe he just cant stand not using that supermonster anymore he had to have a special frame made just for it.
> 
> but couldnt he have just gone to banshee for that??? at least thats what i think.


do you think that just because bender has one canfield that he doesn't ride any banshee's?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, I have had buddies run into him up at whistler...riding a normal bike and flowing the trails....he does ride...not just huck...and i hear he is pretty good.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I like his Bootleg canyon shirt


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

powderho said:


> bender wants that bike for one thing, and one thing only. can anyone say......
> 
> ESCAPE-FROM-SPACE-MESA
> 
> i can't believe he's still considering it after all these years.


you mean the road gap over the way up to Flying Monkey? I remember when he and Dean cleared that landing zone...that thing is soooo friggin huge...


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah, I have had buddies run into him up at whistler...riding a normal bike and flowing the trails....he does ride...not just huck...and i hear he is pretty good.


he's better than "pretty good," he would school probably 99% of the people who post in here, even the "heroes" like Zachdank.

if you know Bender only by the crash footage in videos, you're likely to think him a hack.

if you ride with him on something like Flying Monkey, you know what's up.

the reason he got the Canfield Bros was stated properly by SMT above. he's been good friends with Lance & Chris for a lot longer than he has known Pip Osborne or been sponsored by Banshee.

how about this one, cats:

when the Athertons rode for Muddy Fox, they were riding Intense M1s with Muddy Fox decals.

is that ripping off Muddy Fox? I don't think so.

Banshee gets money's worth for sponsoring Bender. whether Bender wants a monster Canfield Bros for his own personal fun is Bender's issue, not yours or mine or Banshee's.

Canfield Bros suspension design is vastly different from Pip's simpler Banshee design, and I seriously doubt that Pip would be able to duplicate it just for Bender. so there's not really any conflict of interest in it, if you ask me.

okay, now you can get back to your slagging.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

powderho said:


> bender wants that bike for one thing, and one thing only. can anyone say......
> 
> ESCAPE-FROM-SPACE-MESA
> 
> i can't believe he's still considering it after all these years.


it's not that bad a gap, considering his abilities and what he has done to scope it out.

but definitely, there are only a handful of riders in the world who should even consider a gap/drop of that size and exposure.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> ......the reason he got the Canfield Bros was stated properly by _SMT_ above.....


ummm, try WCH....


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ummm, try WCH....


ahhh, sorry... you guys and your ThreeWordNames confuse me.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

hahahahaha.......i need a life.


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

Why doesn't he just take the engine out of a dirt bike and roll that off of a cliff??

I've seen him flow at Whistler. He is a skilled rider...he just has this weird attraction towards a whole lot of travel for hucking. 
From most of the footage I've seen...all that travel is working against him.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

freeriderizzle said:


> Why doesn't he just take the engine out of a dirt bike and roll that off of a cliff??
> 
> I've seen him flow at Whistler. He is a skilled rider...he just has this weird attraction towards a whole lot of travel for hucking.
> From most of the footage I've seen...all that travel is working against him.


I think you are blaming the travel for something it's not responsible for. what "footage" are you talking about here?

I helped sculpt the LZ for his big opening drop at Rampage 2003 (the one huge drop and digger you see in The Collective). the problem there was that the soil was too soft, and it would not have mattered much what amount of travel he was running. a day of rain would have helped immensely.

I think most riders can't comprehend what it's like to land after dropping 30 feet. the soil conditions play a huge role. why do you think so many HIGHLY SKILLED riders ate shyte trying big drops on fresh lines at the Rampage?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

I like gonzostike!
You have your head on straight.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

flymybike said:


> I like gonzostike!
> You have your head on straight.


damm I would love to have a visor...w/a cool logo on it


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> I think you are blaming the travel for something it's not responsible for. what "footage" are you talking about here?
> 
> I helped sculpt the LZ for his big opening drop at Rampage 2003 (the one huge drop and digger you see in The Collective). the problem there was that the soil was too soft, and it would not have mattered much what amount of travel he was running. a day of rain would have helped immensely.
> 
> I think most riders can't comprehend what it's like to land after dropping 30 feet. the soil conditions play a huge role. why do you think so many HIGHLY SKILLED riders ate shyte trying big drops on fresh lines at the Rampage?


true, true
...but you are just ruining our fun we were having critisizing Bender's Big-Travel fetish. We know he owns us, we just want to cut him down to our size


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

flymybike said:


> I like gonzostike!
> You have your head on straight.


i totally agree


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

jp3d said:


> true, true
> ...but you are just ruining our fun we were having critisizing Bender's Big-Travel fetish. We know he owns us, we just want to cut him down to our size


Actually he is much shorter than most of us. You don't need to cut him down.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

jp3d said:


> true, true
> ...but you are just ruining our fun we were having critisizing Bender's Big-Travel fetish. We know he owns us, we just want to cut him down to our size


i dont understand why people like you bash one of the greatest riders, ya he falls alot but hes got bigger balls than other pro freeriders


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

IMO Bender should get more props...pretty much the "inventer" of going big


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> he's better than "pretty good," he would school probably 99% of the people who post in here, even the "heroes" like Zachdank.
> 
> if you know Bender only by the crash footage in videos, you're likely to think him a hack.
> 
> ...


 WERD! While Bender is a great rider he's all much more than that, he's a really cool kat.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

red5 said:


> WERD! While Bender is a great rider he's all much more than that, he's a really cool kat.


for sure. and if you ride with him, his vision and aggressiveness are infectious, and he will encourage you to find your new riding self. he is generous, friendly, fun, intelligent and very independent. he is not riding for anyone but Bender, and if you ever meet him you will see what I'm talking about. I feel lucky to know the dude and to have ridden with him and hung out with him many times. he's a great person.

FWIW, when I first heard of him in '99 or so, I thought he was a one-trick pony and hack artist too. then I got to know him and had to eat about 3 tons of my own words.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> IMO Bender should get more props...pretty much the "inventer" of going big


the stories of his evolution in learning to love big drops is an interesting one and worth hearing if you ever meet him.

BTW his brother DB is a great rider too. that must be one cool family up there in Homer AK.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> Banshee gets money's worth for sponsoring Bender. whether Bender wants a monster Canfield Bros for his own personal fun is Bender's issue, not yours or mine or Banshee's.


 so if you were a sponsor you'd let him ride a competitors bike? It even looks worse if he bought the Canfield, that doesnt project very well at all. This really promotes Canfield alot more at least as far as this info travels.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

We were out at Lance's house in Fruita about a month ago and he had that Bender Frame. Man that thing is beef. The Front triangle is steel and the rear Triangle is Aluminum. He said he used an aluminum rear triangle because they had never had one fail. That dang frame weighs about 25lbs. I saw Bender at Angel Fire a few weeks ago at the chile challenge and he was riding the banshee with a 66 up front. I never did hear how he did in the DH race. I guess that says it all. That guy is nuts.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

flymybike said:


> Actually he is much shorter than most of us. You don't need to cut him down.


your right, but I'm pretty short myself so maybe I can shave a few inches off him


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> We were out at Lance's house in Fruita about a month ago and he had that Bender Frame. Man that thing is beef. The Front triangle is steel and the rear Triangle is Aluminum. He said he used an aluminum rear triangle because they had never had one fail. That dang frame weighs about 25lbs. I saw Bender at Angel Fire a few weeks ago at the chile challenge and he was riding the banshee with a 66 up front. I never did hear how he did in the DH race. I guess that says it all. That guy is nuts.


25 pounds? that's a lot of weight to be dragging around if it's true...


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

zedro said:


> so if you were a sponsor you'd let him ride a competitors bike? It even looks worse if he bought the Canfield, that doesnt project very well at all. This really promotes Canfield alot more at least as far as this info travels.


define the terms of Pip's sponsorship agreement with Bender, please.

do you know them?

do I?

does anyone but Pip & Bender?

does it matter if both Pip & Bender are O.K. with the Canfield deal? I mean, seriously... do you really think Pip would tool up to build a falling-rate bike like Lance & Chris have designed, just for Bender's fun?

I don't think any of us knows enough about the details of the "sponsorship" to speak on it. seems you are reading things into it that we don't know about. that's what I think.


----------



## bobnarly (Aug 10, 2004)

*help narly find bender*

can anyone help me get in touch w/ josh any way at all? 
got some stuff to show him in t-ride, etc...
bobnarly


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

*Originally posted on RM by flymybike*

Bender is a Banshee rider and will remain with them. He came to us to build him the ultimate huck bike. He wants it for some really "BIG" stuff he's got lined up. We didn't want to step on Banshees toes so we made sure they where aware of it before we started building. We aren't sponsering him but we gave him a friendship deal, he is a very close friend of Chris and I and we have tried for some time now, to figure out a way to set him up. He was at a point where he really needed a special bike and I am thrilled to have him riding a CB, the "Bender" Signature frame. 
The Bender frame is a 4130 main frame with aluminum rear weighing in at 18.73 LBS frame and shock. We are sure that the rear arc is going to help him to stick the really big landings.

so whoever said that it weighed 25 pounds was off by a little bit. a very beefy bike, but still.
this should explain most of the questions asked in this thread.


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

gonzostrike said:



> I think you are blaming the travel for something it's not responsible for. what "footage" are you talking about here?
> 
> I helped sculpt the LZ for his big opening drop at Rampage 2003 (the one huge drop and digger you see in The Collective). the problem there was that the soil was too soft, and it would not have mattered much what amount of travel he was running. a day of rain would have helped immensely.
> 
> I think most riders can't comprehend what it's like to land after dropping 30 feet. the soil conditions play a huge role. why do you think so many HIGHLY SKILLED riders ate shyte trying big drops on fresh lines at the Rampage?


I agree with you...That's where my opinion came from.

He started out on similar bikes to what everyone else was riding. He had bigger balls than most, and was willing to hit drops others wouldn't.

It just seems that rather than fine tuning his skills, or his suspension for that matter, he just kept going longer and longer with his travel. This seems like a band aid for the bigger problem.

Don't get me wrong...he rips...and I give him credit for his guts. I just think that the bike he hucks is ridiculous, and, his hucking should never be compared to that of other pros today who are riding at close to half the travel and going bigger, smoother and cleaner.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

matt said:


> Bender is a Banshee rider and will remain with them. He came to us to build him the ultimate huck bike. He wants it for some really "BIG" stuff he's got lined up. We didn't want to step on Banshees toes so we made sure they where aware of it before we started building. We aren't sponsering him but we gave him a friendship deal, he is a very close friend of Chris and I and we have tried for some time now, to figure out a way to set him up. He was at a point where he really needed a special bike and I am thrilled to have him riding a CB, the "Bender" Signature frame.
> The Bender frame is a 4130 main frame with aluminum rear weighing in at 18.73 LBS frame and shock. We are sure that the rear arc is going to help him to stick the really big landings.
> 
> so whoever said that it weighed 25 pounds was off by a little bit. a very beefy bike, but still.
> this should explain most of the questions asked in this thread.


it looks bad for banshee to me, big hucks is exactly what the banshee was designed for, him having to go to another company to get a beefier frame makes it look like the banshee would fold in half to me. Bender is known for attempting some pretty big stuff and taking some big wrecks, i'd think that would be exactly what banshee would want out of him, show thier bike can take the abuse of super hard landings and come away from it frame in perfect shape.

Bender is obviously a great rider, but wtf is up with going for the outrageous travel unless he's planning some massive drops to flat, the majority of the freeride world seem to be doing fine on the Boxxers, 888's, and Monsters etc, but biking to me is about having fun so if pedalling a 60 pound bike around with outrageous travel is what floats yer boat, have fun with it.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

AKRida said:


> .. the majority of the freeride world seem to be doing fine on the Boxxers, 888's, and Monsters etc, .


ever think that the others (klassen, cedric ETC) are riding what they are told to ride by their sponsors.

Bender started all this ****, dropping bigger drops that most on a 4" FSR. I say he can ride whatever he wants and have my full respect doing so.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> ever think that the others (klassen, cedric ETC) are riding what they are told to ride by their sponsors.
> 
> Bender started all this ****, dropping bigger drops that most on a 4" FSR. I say he can ride whatever he wants and have my full respect doing so.


exactly.

Bender isn't competing with these other "superstars" who supposedly are his superiors (according to some of the folks in here). Despite the great attempts by many to make FR events "competitions," they aren't that. Not by a long shot. There is no rigorous proof of superiority. It's all subjective, completely so.

What Bender is up to is HIS BUSINESS.

people who say he needs to ride a 38-lbs bike like Cedric Gracia are missing the point. Bender isn't Cedric Gracia and does NOT want to be Cedric Gracia.

some of you tools need to look a bit longer in the mirror and spend a bit less time idolizing people you will NEVER be.

that much, for sure, you could learn from Bender in a heartbeat.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

AKRida said:


> it looks bad for banshee to me, big hucks is exactly what the banshee was designed for, him having to go to another company to get a beefier frame makes it look like the banshee would fold in half to me. Bender is known for attempting some pretty big stuff and taking some big wrecks, i'd think that would be exactly what banshee would want out of him, show thier bike can take the abuse of super hard landings and come away from it frame in perfect shape.
> 
> Bender is obviously a great rider, but wtf is up with going for the outrageous travel unless he's planning some massive drops to flat, the majority of the freeride world seem to be doing fine on the Boxxers, 888's, and Monsters etc, but biking to me is about having fun so if pedalling a 60 pound bike around with outrageous travel is what floats yer boat, have fun with it.


WTF are you talking about?

"the majority of the freeride world" is NOT what Bender is about, don't you see that?

man, some people cannot look past their own feeble, almost inactive imaginations.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

freeriderizzle said:


> Don't get me wrong...he rips...and I give him credit for his guts. I just think that the bike he hucks is ridiculous, and, his hucking should never be compared to that of other pros today who are riding at close to half the travel and going bigger, smoother and cleaner.


"bigger, smoother and cleaner" at WHAT?

I'll tell you what.

at stuff that Bender's not interested in.

Bender isn't interested in doing BMX moves on a MTB.

he's plenty happy leaving that to your heroes like Berrecloth, Porter, Basagioitia, etc.

you simply do not understand Bender, and instead of trying to understand him, you feel some strange urging to slag him. that says a lot more about your inability to understand other people, than it does about Bender.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Bender seems like the Evel Kinevel of mountain biking. Its not like hes all that better or worse than other pros its more like he goes for the big show stuff. Its hard to explain it but it doesn't seem like his stunts are about whether or not he makes it, we just wanna see someone dumb enough to try.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> define the terms of Pip's sponsorship agreement with Bender, please.
> 
> do you know them?
> 
> ...


 He's seeing what the consumer market sees. I totally agree, I think it makes Canfields bikes look incredible and Banshee's look horrible if someone can get banshee bikes for free but would rather pony up the money to ride a competitors bike.


----------



## HuckMyAge (Jan 27, 2005)

Look everyone is over analyzing it. Noboy knows what a 45 foot drop is like here so nobody knows what he needs. If he needs or wants a bigger beefier bike then fine. Banshee bikes aint getting screwed this is causing a ton of publicity i am sure and he will probably direct it to them. let bender be bender it is just a big time huck bike he bought period, I am sure his banshee will get more use.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> seems you are reading things into it that we don't know about. that's what I think.


 no, i am giving _my opinion_ (because you taught me i'm allowed to have one ) that its lame irregardless of the exact nature of the situation. If Pip is fine with that, then thats poor buisness sense IMO, ie. counterproductive to the whole point of sponsorship which is advertising.

All i know is i personally wouldnt be comfortable getting sponsored from company A, and then parading around on company X's bikes, even if there wasent an exclusitivity agreement; some things just seem more honerable, or at the very least sensible.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> for sure. and if you ride with him, his vision and aggressiveness are infectious, and he will encourage you to find your new riding self. he is generous, friendly, fun, intelligent and very independent. he is not riding for anyone but Bender, and if you ever meet him you will see what I'm talking about. I feel lucky to know the dude and to have ridden with him and hung out with him many times. he's a great person.
> 
> FWIW, when I first heard of him in '99 or so, I thought he was a one-trick pony and hack artist too. then I got to know him and had to eat about 3 tons of my own words.


 I have actually had the pleasure of meeting and talking with him on few occasions. He is one of the most genuine and honest people I've ever had the pleasure to speak with. If you get to spend as much time with him as it would seem, your a lucky guy.


----------



## cornholio (Jun 18, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> "bigger, smoother and cleaner" at WHAT?
> 
> I'll tell you what.
> 
> ...


i agree. bender is undoubtedly the greatest rider on the planet, and one of the nicest most caring wonderful fellows you would ever meet, if you ever met him. 

yeah, really great guy i'm sure. we believe you. he's a good rider, and a really swell guy.

what is up with these bender threads? it's bizarre. love him or hate him, he sure did do a good job making a name for himself. funny though how of all the vids i have, every segment i have of bender is him crashing. so that's what most people know of him. is that somehow our fault?

imo, these kinds of threads are classic time wasting internet poo flinging fests. who's better than who, blah blah blah. if you really want people to see the light, you'd realize how pointless it is to even think about stupid **** like that. riding is about freedom, creativity, self expression, and for some people competition and racing is part of that too. but worrying about where oneself or anyone else fits in great hierarchy of riding skills is just, well imho, like one the stupidest things ever.

for pro riders, it's just a show, marketing, selling us new v10s and fox 40s and shiny new racing jerseys, it's entertainment. and bender's a damn fine entertainer. good for him!


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> "the majority of the freeride world" is NOT what Bender is about, don't you see that?
> 
> man, some people cannot look past their own feeble, almost inactive imaginations.


since u are having problems understanding a paragraph or more here's the breakdown

paying money for a competitors bike over a free bike given to you by your sponsor makes the brand sponsoring you look inferior.

i never said Bender was about fitting in with the other freeriders, nor do i really care if he does

Bender is a great rider

main point, i just cant see it being fun in the slightest way to have a bike so heavy and awkward it's barely usable except to drop off things that you can pull off with a much more user friendly bike.

i'm not gonna get into some big flame fest about him, i just posted my thoughts on the matter and will not post on him again he can do whatever he wants i think he has alot of guts, i was watching him on the extra's of nwd5 if i'm not mistaken try a backflip and eat **** like 15 times in a row, anybody who can crash that many times in a row and keep trying again is a pimp in my books.


----------



## cornholio (Jun 18, 2004)

steve peat is better than bender!!


----------



## HuckMyAge (Jan 27, 2005)

AKRida said:


> since u are having problems understanding a paragraph or more here's the breakdown
> 
> paying money for a competitors bike over a free bike given to you by your sponsor makes the brand sponsoring you look inferior.
> 
> ...


How would you know what is needed to do a 46 foot drop? maybe the suspension isn't overkill he has it for a reason


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

zedro said:


> no, i am giving _my opinion_ (because you taught me i'm allowed to have one ) that its lame irregardless of the exact nature of the situation. If Pip is fine with that, then thats poor buisness sense IMO, ie. counterproductive to the whole point of sponsorship which is advertising.
> 
> All i know is i personally wouldnt be comfortable getting sponsored from company A, and then parading around on company X's bikes, even if there wasent an exclusitivity agreement; some things just seem more honerable, or at the very least sensible.


"parading around"?

you are being hyperbolic. how pathetic and childish of you. not typical. someone pee in your wheaties this morning?

you assume that nobody at Banshee knew what Canfield Bros and Bender were up to. that's piss-poor, zedro, and a HUGE liberty with the facts. in fact, it's a friggin' lie.

dishy dishy cannot takey.


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

I cant believe i just wasted 15 minutes of beer time reading this piece of $hit thread. I want my 15 mins back...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> "parading around"?
> 
> you are being hyperbolic. how pathetic and childish of you. not typical. someone pee in your wheaties this morning?
> 
> ...


 well, out of the only two DH forums i hang out on, theres a thread in both. Bet there are other forums too, so yeah, people are aware of it, and sorry if you didnt like my choice of words.

and no i didnt assume anything, i just said its stupid whatever way, and it is. I didt make up anything, no abuse of facts, just my opinion. Sorry you're so defensive....


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

i dont understand how bender goes from 13.5 inches in the rear on his karpiel to 8 inches on a banshee. i do see how he made the switch to his custom made canfield, i me its custom!!! bender needs to make his mind up


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*I'll take the bait*



cornholio said:


> steve peat is better than bender!!


 Nothing like comparing a Porsche to a Monster Truck.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

matt said:


> Bender is a Banshee rider and will remain with them. He came to us to build him the ultimate huck bike. He wants it for some really "BIG" stuff he's got lined up. We didn't want to step on Banshees toes so we made sure they where aware of it before we started building. We aren't sponsering him but we gave him a friendship deal, he is a very close friend of Chris and I and we have tried for some time now, to figure out a way to set him up. He was at a point where he really needed a special bike and I am thrilled to have him riding a CB, the "Bender" Signature frame.
> The Bender frame is a 4130 main frame with aluminum rear weighing in at 18.73 LBS frame and shock. We are sure that the rear arc is going to help him to stick the really big landings.
> 
> so whoever said that it weighed 25 pounds was off by a little bit. a very beefy bike, but still.
> this should explain most of the questions asked in this thread.


I thought Lance said it weighed 25lbs...
my bad


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

How come whenever Bender is the topic of discussion, it always turns into a heated argument? I mean, the guy fills a niche in the freeride world and thats about it. There aren't that many people you can compare him to and I just don't see why anyone would have anything against the guy, unless, of course, he killed your father.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

The bike weighs 18 pounds and I dig it.

Gonzo- one thing, falling rate? Seems like the opposite of what you would want for a huck bike?


----------



## cornholio (Jun 18, 2004)

red5 said:


> Nothing like comparing a Porsche to a Monster Truck.


lol. that's actually a pretty good analogy. personally i'm not a huge fan of monster trucks. they seem more about making a statement or for show as opposed to function and efficiency. nothing wrong with either, though, just a matter of preference.

btw, no disrespect to bender, he's a pro rider, he gets my respect for that.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> Gonzo- one thing, falling rate? Seems like the opposite of what you would want for a huck bike?


 its the opposite of what you want on any suspension (well unless its an XC bike with bad squat tendencies). You'd want a more aggressive rising rate for big hits.

edit: a falling rate is good at the beginning of the stroke tho....well it wouldnt technically be called a falling rate in that case....well anyways...

if they wanted a falling rate to tune the rebound (ie. reduce its kickback, although i cant imagine that anyways), they'd be much better served with an advanced shock like the Cane Creek/Ohlins shock with the hi/low rebound adjustment


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i sure wish pete would stick his head in here and flame us all.....


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i sure wish pete would stick his head in here and flame us all.....


heh heh heh...

when I rode with JimC and AlanB on Sunday at the Norshore, Jim and I were talking about Pete and how he hasn't been sticking his nose into MTBR much lately. I miss Pete's smartarse comedy, it's funny.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> The bike weighs 18 pounds and I dig it.
> 
> Gonzo- one thing, falling rate? Seems like the opposite of what you would want for a huck bike?


dunno, Kadvang. that's how I recall Lance describing it on the Canfield Bros. website, but maybe I'm wrong... going now to check...

okay, I was confused. (not like that's the first time! ) the difference is the rearward wheel path, not a falling rate. good point, good catch.

I think the bigger point is that the Canfield Bros design is completely different than what Banshee makes, and it would be difficult AND expensive for Banshee to build Bender a frame with Canfield Bros linkage and suspension design. most likely this is why they let him buy and ride a Canfield Bros. it's not like he will ride nothing but Canfield Bros now, ya know? when I rode with him and his GF about 3 weeks ago, he was on the Chapparal with 66 up front, and was digging it huge. his GF was on a Demo 8, and she was rippin' it.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

zedro said:


> its the opposite of what you want on any suspension (well unless its an XC bike with bad squat tendencies). You'd want a more aggressive rising rate for big hits.
> 
> edit: a falling rate is good at the beginning of the stroke tho....well it wouldnt technically be called a falling rate in that case....well anyways...
> 
> if they wanted a falling rate to tune the rebound (ie. reduce its kickback, although i cant imagine that anyways), they'd be much better served with an advanced shock like the Cane Creek/Ohlins shock with the hi/low rebound adjustment


yeah. you are right, as usual. see my correction in the reply to Kadvang.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> I thought Lance said it weighed 25lbs...
> my bad


We hadn't weighed it yet, it sure felt like 25 lbs. LOL
When you coming back to ride?


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

flymybike said:


> We hadn't weighed it yet, it sure felt like 25 lbs. LOL
> When you coming back to ride?


I know it was quite heavy but none the less very impressive piece of art work.
We will be back out ride asap. We had such a blast last time. Minus the crash on "Lemon Sqeezer" LOL
You going to Crested Butte? We are heading out on Friday Morning.
-BP


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> dunno, Kadvang. that's how I recall Lance describing it on the Canfield Bros. website, but maybe I'm wrong... going now to check...
> 
> okay, I was confused. (not like that's the first time! ) the difference is the rearward wheel path, not a falling rate. good point, good catch.
> 
> I think the bigger point is that the Canfield Bros design is completely different than what Banshee makes, and it would be difficult AND expensive for Banshee to build Bender a frame with Canfield Bros linkage and suspension design. most likely this is why they let him buy and ride a Canfield Bros. it's not like he will ride nothing but Canfield Bros now, ya know? when I rode with him and his GF about 3 weeks ago, he was on the Chapparal with 66 up front, and was digging it huge. his GF was on a Demo 8, and she was rippin' it.


Got it. Makes complete sense to me to have Bender on that Canfield, sounds exactly like what he needs.


----------



## powderho (Jan 14, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> dunno, Kadvang. that's how I recall Lance describing it on the Canfield Bros. website, but maybe I'm wrong... going now to check...
> 
> okay, I was confused. (not like that's the first time! ) the difference is the rearward wheel path, not a falling rate. good point, good catch.
> 
> I think the bigger point is that the Canfield Bros design is completely different than what Banshee makes, and it would be difficult AND expensive for Banshee to build Bender a frame with Canfield Bros linkage and suspension design. most likely this is why they let him buy and ride a Canfield Bros. it's not like he will ride nothing but Canfield Bros now, ya know? when I rode with him and his GF about 3 weeks ago, he was on the Chapparal with 66 up front, and was digging it huge. his GF was on a Demo 8, and she was rippin' it.


good call. bender didn't search out a different bike because his banshee was "beefy" enough. the bikes are 2 different breeds. of course banshee isn't going to design a bike that only wants to jump off 30+ ft. cliffs all day long--like the canfield. btw, bender is claiming the canfield is WAY better on big impacts than his scream. josh is claimer though, so take it for what it's worth


----------



## no_1_hit_man (Jun 6, 2005)

*bender*

whats happen to karpiel bikes. it take a huge pair to do what he does


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

props to canfield for the custom build. thats sweet that such a small builder does that and does it for the general public as well. smart move. tons of free advertising too.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*2006 F1 4130*



dream4est said:


> props to canfield for the custom build. thats sweet that such a small builder does that and does it for the general public as well. smart move. tons of free advertising too.


Speaking of free advertising (JK) here is a pic of the proto 4130 F1 for 2006!


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Are you not making an aluminum mainframe F1 then?


----------



## Curb Hucker (Jan 1, 2005)

WheelieMan said:


> Are you not making an aluminum mainframe F1 then?


There will be no AL front end for the F1 next year. This is not a bad thing though, as the 4130 front end only weighs 1/4lb more than the 2005 AL front ended bike. The 2006 bike also uses a 150x12mm rear hub vs. this years 160x15mm hub, so for '06 the propriatary hub is not needed.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Curb Hucker said:


> There will be no AL front end for the F1 next year. This is not a bad thing though, as the 4130 front end only weighs 1/4lb more than the 2005 AL front ended bike. The 2006 bike also uses a 150x12mm rear hub vs. this years 160x15mm hub, so for '06 the propriatary hub is not needed.


Sounds good, i'd love to get one of those. Frame design is perfect IMO, but the bottom bracket height is fairly high isn't it?


----------



## Curb Hucker (Jan 1, 2005)

WheelieMan said:


> Sounds good, i'd love to get one of those. Frame design is perfect IMO, but the bottom bracket height is fairly high isn't it?


My BB height was exactly 15" with no sag and a 2.8in tire and 8in fork. My currnet F1 has never felt high or unstable. I think i remember Chris saying the BB is getting lowered a bit for next year, and looking at the 4130 bike it looks like it is lowered about .5-.75in. If you look where the bottom of the linkage plate is in relation to the BB on this picture compared to the picture above, the BB location looks lower.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

flymybike said:


> Speaking of free advertising (JK) here is a pic of the proto 4130 F1 for 2006!


i want one. lance we should work out a deal between us. next year you should run freeride clinics at my new freeride park (i already have a professional marketing guru to do sales who runs a mountain tours website and my property is in a huge tourist location) and in turn i get da goods from you at bro deals. you could make big bank and i could ride that sick rig and learn a lot more about freeriding/building from you. we could set up a schedule that works for you. your probably the only one i am going to ask this question so its not like im courting anyone. 
mark
730-635-7429
[email protected]


----------



## trek2kona (May 22, 2005)

dude if u have the money and the bike that super monster !!! thos things are killer


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*blind statements*



AKRida said:


> Bender is a great rider
> 
> main point, i just cant see it being fun in the slightest way to have a bike so heavy and awkward it's barely usable except to drop off things that you can pull off with a much more user friendly bike.
> .


You don't have any idea what your talking about. Bender and myself are the only two people that have ridden that bike so far and it is not "awkward" or "barely usable". Lets talk about user friendly when YOUR landing a 40+ foot drop!


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

flymybike said:


> You don't have any idea what your talking about. Bender and myself are the only two people that have ridden that bike so far and it is not "awkward" or "barely usable". Lets talk about user friendly when YOUR landing a 40+ foot drop!


hey lance i posted the wrong phone number. 720-635-7429. call me.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Complete*

Here is the Complete build on Benders bike. 
The second shot is Bendy pulling a one hander/ no footer.
Third shot in me (Lance) testing out his bike.
Man this bike is so fun to ride! I wish I built it for myself! hahha


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

Awsome bike Lance !!

big props to that seat/post for lasting, lol !


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> Awsome bike Lance !!
> 
> big props to that seat/post for lasting, lol !


I know. It's off my race bike as a lowner, his new post is in the mail. I think it'll be ok though. Mine took a 20 footer to the post two years ago at Rampage. Smashed the seat but the post held up.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I need a picture of myself in a similar situation. Good thing I always wear goggles so you couldn't see the tears of course.

That's full poster size worthy for sure.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG, ive seen that crash on video but the photo leaves soo much more carnage to the imagination. What was going thru your mind ?? cant even imaging.

joel


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

kidwoo said:



> I need a picture of myself in a similar situation. Good thing I always wear goggles so you couldn't see the tears of course.
> 
> That's full poster size worthy for sure.


No you don't! That wasn't a "fun" crash. 
I was thinking "OOOOO shiii...................................................................."
Not time for much more than that.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

flymybike said:


> No you don't! That wasn't a "fun" crash.
> I was thinking "OOOOO shiii...................................................................."
> Not time for much more than that.


would you say that the new bender frame has better ride characteristics than the previous frames josh tried to put a huge fork on(because they are not built for 12" forks or built wrong)? it looks WAY better in photos. like the frame and fork match (nice head angle, wheelbase, etc.). the photos of his old karpiel are sooooo funny by comparision.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

flymybike said:


> No you don't! That wasn't a "fun" crash.
> I was thinking "OOOOO shiii...................................................................."
> Not time for much more than that.


Was that one of your helicopter rides?


----------



## Skins (Oct 15, 2004)

flymybike said:


> No you don't! That wasn't a "fun" crash.
> I was thinking "OOOOO shiii...................................................................."
> Not time for much more than that.


I'm glad to hear the seatpost held but even happier to hear the helmet did its job. I recall pretty good head-to-rock contact. I still cringe at the footage, but the crowd seemed to appreciate the "i'm OK bow."


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

dream4est said:


> would you say that the new bender frame has better ride characteristics than the previous frames josh tried to put a huge fork on(because they are not built for 12" forks or built wrong)? it looks WAY better in photos. like the frame and fork match (nice head angle, wheelbase, etc.). the photos of his old karpiel are sooooo funny by comparision.


All the frames he's had have been designed for standard length forks, 7-8" travel. So the head angles have always been so slack they "flop" from side to side. It's like using a chopper to jump off stuff, bad handling. 
The bike handles great, very predictable and normal feeling going downhill. It has a high bottom bracket and thats about the wierdest thing but it must be that high so it doesn't drag at bottomout. Bender does that from time to time!

The one ride in a heli has was at the last Rampage. It wasn't needed, I just has a cut but they flew me anyway. That pic, I walked away, went and had lunch, a beer and went back up for my second run. 
The bow was "I'm done", lucky I was ok. I broke the rock with my helmet.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Fork*

Lance,

You've ridden Bender's Super Monster, how was it? Been looking for some real feed back on that fork.

Cheers,

KavuRider


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

KavuRider said:


> Lance,
> 
> You've ridden Bender's Super Monster, how was it? Been looking for some real feed back on that fork.
> 
> ...


I like it (on this frame). Good geometry.
It is smooth, deep, stiff, feels like a moto fork. There's nothing wrong with this fork, just the frames people put them on. 
Just don't throw one on any mass produced bike. It'll feel like poop! Choppered out and will likely bust the head tube off. 
Do you have a special something to put one on?


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*All this talk about Bender...*

Why can't people just get over it and let the dude ride what the hell he wants to? He's gonna huck something bigger than anyone on this board even has the nads to look down at. I bet the Canfields are pretty happy with all this publicity you are creating for them by talking about it so much.

Hey Lance, congratulate your brother on his podium at Deer Valley. I think we have pictures of him and yourself that might make it into the September issue.


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

Landing big drops on a bike has to be much harder than landing them on a motorcycle. 

On a moto, you can give it some gas just before you land so your rear wheel can match speed with the terrain, and to settle the rear so you don't get thrown forward.

On a bicycle, your wheels will be going a lot slower than the ground when you land, and the sudden deceleration as your wheels spin up will try to throw you forward off the bike. Loose soil on the landing makes this even worse.

Much respect to anyone who can go big and stick it.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

elohttub said:


> Why can't people just get over it and let the dude ride what the hell he wants to? He's gonna huck something bigger than anyone on this board even has the nads to look down at. I bet the Canfields are pretty happy with all this publicity you are creating for them by talking about it so much.
> 
> Hey Lance, congratulate your brother on his podium at Deer Valley. I think we have pictures of him and yourself that might make it into the September issue.


I'm pass the congrats on, Thanks! BTW Chris just received his Pro upgrade after the DV race, so watch out Peaty, here come Chris! O jk
That would be great to see a pic of Chris in the magazine, he hasn't had quite the coverage that I've been so lucky to get. 
Who is this? - pm


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Yes, I have a Karpiel Apocalypse*

BUT, the more I think about it, the more hesitant I am to put one of those on there. The Apoc I have was not built for a big fork like that, the angles would be all screwed up. Plus, I have this feeling it would ovalize the head tube (even though its pretty beefy) and once its damaged, the frame is garbage.

Should have went for the Canfield...

Cheers

KavuRider


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

KavuRider said:


> BUT, the more I think about it, the more hesitant I am to put one of those on there. The Apoc I have was not built for a big fork like that, the angles would be all screwed up. Plus, I have this feeling it would ovalize the head tube (even though its pretty beefy) and once its damaged, the frame is garbage.
> 
> Should have went for the Canfield...
> 
> ...


Well I didn't want to say it! 
Even if you had a Canfield there are only 4 that will fit a Super Monster and I have two of those. Fairly sure Bender and James won't be selling them anytime soon. 
CUSTOM - GO

oh yea- your bikes aluminum + Super Monster = Scary!


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Yeah, yeah*

Rub it in Lance! 

Yeah, I wouldn't chance the Super on the Apoc. Bender ran the big forks on his, but not for me.

Thanks for the info.

Cheers,

KavuRider


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

KavuRider said:


> Rub it in Lance!
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't chance the Super on the Apoc. Bender ran the big forks on his, but not for me.
> 
> ...


He had a dump truck wraped around the front of his head tube after he ripped it off a few times.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*I know he had a HUGE gusset on the front*

I didn't know that he had actually ripped off the headtube...scary!

Cheers,

KavuRider


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

KavuRider said:


> I didn't know that he had actually ripped off the headtube...scary!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KavuRider


I don't know that it ripped off but I know it was "repaired" a few times. As if aluminum repairs actually work...... have you seen the head tube wrap on his old bike?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*I think I heard about that...*

But I've never seen it.

KavuRider


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*What up Lance!*

This is Mike from Mountain Biking Magazine. I didn't get a chance to talk to you guys there but I've spoken with Chris on email and on the phone quite a few times. Told him that we will probably send Fitz to visit you and do something on the brothers/company/mfg/riding dealie-o you have going on. Not sure when it will be though. I'll check the photos and see what we have.


----------



## KennyO (Apr 21, 2004)

Anybody know anything about this "Zion Freeride Festival" that they are looking at doing, I assume this Fall? I just received a little business card from someone who was at the Norba Nationals at Deer Valley, which directs you to a website, www.zionfreeridefestival.com. I guess they are still working out details or something. Oh BTW, the rider is yours truly, picture taken by Mtbbrian.

Just wondering if anyone knows about this event, supposedly to be held since there will be no Rampage.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

KennyO said:


> Anybody know anything about this "Zion Freeride Festival" that they are looking at doing, I assume this Fall? I just received a little business card from someone who was at the Norba Nationals at Deer Valley, which directs you to a website, www.zionfreeridefestival.com. I guess they are still working out details or something. Oh BTW, the rider is yours truly, picture taken by Mtbbrian.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows about this event, supposedly to be held since there will be no Rampage.


You can sign up at the web site and they will send you info as it's available. It should be like Rampage but for ALL the people. 
Your looking good in that pic. Props to Brian! mtbbrian.com


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

elohttub said:


> This is Mike from Mountain Biking Magazine. I didn't get a chance to talk to you guys there but I've spoken with Chris on email and on the phone quite a few times. Told him that we will probably send Fitz to visit you and do something on the brothers/company/mfg/riding dealie-o you have going on. Not sure when it will be though. I'll check the photos and see what we have.


Sweet! 
Give me a ring if you need anything.


----------



## BigBikeAddict (Jun 30, 2005)

jp3d said:


> Didn't Banshee make a "Bender Edition" Scream? He's still not satisfied?


Bender was promised his BANSHEE signature frame back in January 2005 and still has never been given it.... Who knows any other riders that have a signature model and don't have it themselves. He even gave the components to Banshee for the Interbike display model and they never gave him a Bender Edition Scream. This was long before the issue of him getting his Canfield bike ever arose. Banshee has not been keeping their promises to Bender. How is he supposed to support a company that isn't supporting him?


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Kenny O ROCKS!!!!!!!!*



flymybike said:


> You can sign up at the web site and they will send you info as it's available. It should be like Rampage but for ALL the people.
> Your looking good in that pic. Props to Brian! mtbbrian.com


Right On!
Getting great pics is a team effort between the photographer and the rider.
One thing I have always liked about you Lance, is that you recognize that. 
I have been fortunate to have some great riders to shoot. You included Lance. 
That particular pic was also published last year in "Utah Sports Magazine"

I'll make sure to be there! I LOVE Shooting in that area!!

I haven't felt like chiming in on the whole Bender thing, but I will say this..
It's not what you ride, it's WHO you ride with that counts!
Brian
Ride On!


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Hey Lance*

I found this pic of Bender's old Karpiel. This is his Army, when he had a Super Monster up front. Doesn't look quite as raked out as his Apoc with the Big Foot did. Just found that interesting.

Cheers,

KavuRider


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow, thats a burly frame


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Thats no moon...
Thats a space station


----------



## powderho (Jan 14, 2004)

BigBikeAddict said:


> Bender was promised his BANSHEE signature frame back in January 2005 and still has never been given it.... Who knows any other riders that have a signature model and don't have it themselves. He even gave the components to Banshee for the Interbike display model and they never gave him a Bender Edition Scream. This was long before the issue of him getting his Canfield bike ever arose. Banshee has not been keeping their promises to Bender. How is he supposed to support a company that isn't supporting him?


this is total ********. why the hell didn't he get 5 of them? it has his tatoos on it even. it must feel great to have your sponsor just totally bail out on you.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

powderho said:


> this is total ********. why the hell didn't he get 5 of them? it has his tatoos on it even. it must feel great to have your sponsor just totally bail out on you.


i don't know man. Banshee is a great sponsor for me. I've had no problem getting all my bikes and parts from them. They rock.


----------

